# narrow forks make for a higher or lower shot?



## ryanpaul

i know this info is somewhere, having trouble finding it now. sorry to bother thank you.


----------



## ryanpaul

i found some stuff, and everybody has different point of view anywho.


----------



## romanljc

If you aim gangster style and use a anchor point near the level of your mouth it makes you shoot a little higher.
Or let me put it to you another way if I aim use the same anchore point when my fork is 2.50in wide shot is center 
If I use 3 inch fork and aim same way shot is low .
So I have to aim higher or change my anchore point .
Hope that helps this applys if your using your fork as a aiming point and near your mouth as you anchore point .


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

In side shooting (gangsta), narrow forks make higher shot. This have a trigonometric explcations:







But, Bill Hays showed (with chrony) wider fork makes faster shot.
http://www.pocketpredator.com/FAQ.html
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30862-frequently-asked-questions-and-answers/?p=605337%5B/url]
So, with the same anchor point, setup and ammo:
The wider the fork, the faster the shot
But
The narrow the fork the higher the shot


----------



## romanljc

Genoa Slingshot said:


> In side shooting (gangsta), narrow forks make higher shot. This have a trigonometric explcations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016-12-15 06.17.17.png
> But, Bill Hays showed (with chrony) wider fork makes faster shot.
> http://www.pocketpredator.com/FAQ.html
> "]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30862-frequently-asked-questions-and-answers/?p=605337]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30862-frequently-asked-questions-and-answers/?p=605337[/url]"]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30862-frequently-asked-questions-and-answers/?p=605337[/URL][/url][/url]
> So, with the same anchor point, setup and ammo:
> The wider the fork, the faster the shot
> But
> The narrow the fork the higher the shot


I also think ott give you a little more speed for some reason maybe it's just my imagination.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

romanljc said:


> I also think ott give you a little more speed for some reason maybe it's just my imagination.


Hmmmmm...I don't think so, but I'm intrested to know why you think so.
With same bands, same ammo, same draw, same anchor point and same fork width i.e.4 inch:
A TTF frame has the bands gap equal to the fork width, 4 inch.
An OTT frame which has 4 inch fork width, it has bands gap (at the midline) a little bit less of the fork width, i.e. 3,5 inch.
So the OTT shoot a little bit higher, but it shoot a little bit slower.
But we are talking about very small numbers...


----------



## romanljc

Genoa Slingshot said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also think ott give you a little more speed for some reason maybe it's just my imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm...I don't think so, but I'm intrested to know why you think so.
> With same bands, same ammo, same draw, same anchor point and same fork width i.e.4 inch:
> A TTF frame has the bands gap equal to the fork width, 4 inch.
> An OTT frame which has 4 inch fork width, it has bands gap (at the midline) a little bit less of the fork width, i.e. 3,5 inch.
> So the OTT shoot a little bit higher, but it shoot a little bit slower.
> But we are talking about very small numbers...
Click to expand...

I think because I fold my bands on my ott so there is less wind resistance and going ott you are getting a little mechanical advantage from the little flip that happens when you shoot that way .


----------



## ryanpaul

Genoa Slingshot said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also think ott give you a little more speed for some reason maybe it's just my imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm...I don't think so, but I'm intrested to know why you think so.
> With same bands, same ammo, same draw, same anchor point and same fork width i.e.4 inch:
> A TTF frame has the bands gap equal to the fork width, 4 inch.
> An OTT frame which has 4 inch fork width, it has bands gap (at the midline) a little bit less of the fork width, i.e. 3,5 inch.
> So the OTT shoot a little bit higher, but it shoot a little bit slower.
> But we are talking about very small numbers...
Click to expand...




Genoa Slingshot said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also think ott give you a little more speed for some reason maybe it's just my imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm...I don't think so, but I'm intrested to know why you think so.
> With same bands, same ammo, same draw, same anchor point and same fork width i.e.4 inch:
> A TTF frame has the bands gap equal to the fork width, 4 inch.
> An OTT frame which has 4 inch fork width, it has bands gap (at the midline) a little bit less of the fork width, i.e. 3,5 inch.
> So the OTT shoot a little bit higher, but it shoot a little bit slower.
> But we are talking about very small numbers...
Click to expand...




Genoa Slingshot said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also think ott give you a little more speed for some reason maybe it's just my imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm...I don't think so, but I'm intrested to know why you think so.
> With same bands, same ammo, same draw, same anchor point and same fork width i.e.4 inch:
> A TTF frame has the bands gap equal to the fork width, 4 inch.
> An OTT frame which has 4 inch fork width, it has bands gap (at the midline) a little bit less of the fork width, i.e. 3,5 inch.
> So the OTT shoot a little bit higher, but it shoot a little bit slower.
> But we are talking about very small numbers...
Click to expand...




romanljc said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also think ott give you a little more speed for some reason maybe it's just my imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm...I don't think so, but I'm intrested to know why you think so.
> With same bands, same ammo, same draw, same anchor point and same fork width i.e.4 inch:
> A TTF frame has the bands gap equal to the fork width, 4 inch.
> An OTT frame which has 4 inch fork width, it has bands gap (at the midline) a little bit less of the fork width, i.e. 3,5 inch.
> So the OTT shoot a little bit higher, but it shoot a little bit slower.
> But we are talking about very small numbers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think because I fold my bands on my ott so there is less wind resistance and going ott you are getting a little mechanical advantage from the little flip that happens when you shoot that way .
Click to expand...

i was searching yesterday, and found narrow forks shoot faster ???


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

ryanpaul said:


> i was searching yesterday, and found narrow forks shoot faster ???


----------



## romanljc

Genoa Slingshot said:


> ryanpaul said:
> 
> 
> 
> i was searching yesterday, and found narrow forks shoot faster ???
Click to expand...

Yes I have seen those and the one pfshooter did im going to say both can be faster depending on the setup you are using and style just my observation


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

The phisic, like the math, is not an opinion.
I can see Bill Hays to shoot with a machine and it is obvious that he use the same setup, while Gamekeeper use his hands and different bandset, similar but theý are not the same.
Anyway, with a "normal" slingshot use, there is a minimal speed difference between i.e. a 4 inch width slingshot and a 3 inch.
The difference of point of impact between the same two slingshot, with same anchor point, is bigger: the narrowed shoot higher while the large shoot lower.


----------



## romanljc

Genoa Slingshot said:


> The phisic, like the math, is not an opinion.
> I can see Bill Hays to shoot with a machine and it is obvious that he use the same setup, while Gamekeeper use his hands and different bandset, similar but theý are not the same.
> Anyway, with a "normal" slingshot use, there is a minimal speed difference between i.e. a 4 inch width slingshot and a 3 inch.
> The difference of point of impact between the same two slingshot, with same anchor point, is bigger: the narrowed shoot higher while the large shoot lower.


Yea I agree when you use a giant fork gap like that. 
Yea but the problem with both those videos they used super large fork gap. the test should have used normal slingshots like 2 inch vers 3 inch wide fork .
Something more realistic. Who uses a 10 inch wide slingshot like that lol .


----------



## mostho

Interesting...


----------



## ryanpaul

romanljc said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The phisic, like the math, is not an opinion.
> I can see Bill Hays to shoot with a machine and it is obvious that he use the same setup, while Gamekeeper use his hands and different bandset, similar but theý are not the same.
> Anyway, with a "normal" slingshot use, there is a minimal speed difference between i.e. a 4 inch width slingshot and a 3 inch.
> The difference of point of impact between the same two slingshot, with same anchor point, is bigger: the narrowed shoot higher while the large shoot lower.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I agree when you use a giant fork gap like that.
> Yea but the problem with both those videos they used super large fork gap. the test should have used normal slingshots like 2 inch vers 3 inch wide fork .
> Something more realistic. Who uses a 10 inch wide slingshot like that lol .
Click to expand...




Genoa Slingshot said:


> The phisic, like the math, is not an opinion.
> I can see Bill Hays to shoot with a machine and it is obvious that he use the same setup, while Gamekeeper use his hands and different bandset, similar but theý are not the same.
> Anyway, with a "normal" slingshot use, there is a minimal speed difference between i.e. a 4 inch width slingshot and a 3 inch.
> The difference of point of impact between the same two slingshot, with same anchor point, is bigger: the narrowed shoot higher while the large shoot lower.


your probly right. imo


----------

